# LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

Most likely I will have to invest in one, so I just wanted to take a poll on which one most people preferred. Feel free to add why.


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Boragirl03)*

whichever you can get cheaper at the time


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (SSj4G60)*

They all have pretty much 1% failure rate.


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (purple-pill)*

literally flip a coin, or the cheaoer,
from the scirrocco,com, its like 790 for queef then like 60 for the bolt kit, peloquin is like 780, but with bolt kit, believe me, for the price of that, get SDS first


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (evoeone)*

A guy from matrix said on an ancient comparison thread that Peloquin was slightly less aggressive (inner tire doesn't squeal), and had better metalurgy. That's the only thing that would swing me either way. I got the peloquin (still waiting though).
Speedy G


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Speedy G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedy G* »_A guy from matrix said on an ancient comparison thread that Peloquin was slightly less aggressive (inner tire doesn't squeal), and had better metalurgy. That's the only thing that would swing me either way. I got the peloquin (still waiting though).
Speedy G

Speedy,
The Peloquin has a steeper cut on the planetary gear for better lockup, better metallurgy, is less expensive and comes with the bolt kit and speedo drive gear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2nutz#2 (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer ([email protected])*

I have a quafie and have driven to cars with peloquin's they seem to be almost identical but I have seen a peloquin blow with only 190hp but I havent seen a quaife go, so i would go quaife thats just my opinoun they are both good thow.


----------



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Boragirl03)*

Peloquin is a knock off of quaife


----------



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (evoeone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evoeone* »_literally flip a coin, or the cheaoer,
from the scirrocco,com, its like 790 for queef then like 60 for the bolt kit, peloquin is like 780, but with bolt kit, believe me, for the price of that, get SDS first

who needs SDS when their trans case has a hole in it from the diff exploding?


----------



## IMI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (BrandonVR6)*

I'll do a phantom grip setup it has an 80% lockup plus no
clacking from the diff when turning plus its much cheaper and it works


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (IMI)*

but when using the phantom grip you still have your factory spidergears, gear pin, and clips? things that fly apart....nice to half piece of mind in the differential department, IMO


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (2nutz#2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2nutz#2* »_I have a quafie and have driven to cars with peloquin's they seem to be almost identical but I have seen a peloquin blow with only 190hp but I havent seen a quaife go, so i would go quaife thats just my opinoun they are both good thow.

FWIW, it's rare, but we've seen Quaife's shear from drag racing(we have a customer's in here now from that). We haven't seen a Peloquin go yet <fingers crossed>.
They're both good diffs though---no doubt about it.


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Boragirl03)*

I have one of each and they are the same thing, I would get which ever one you can get for less $$$$$$$$$


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (climbingcue)*

The VR6 diffs might be close to the same, but the 020 diff's are not...
"The 020 Peloquin comes with the bolt kit and pre-installed diff. bearings.
The Peloquin differential is also compatible with the 80% Peloquin shim kit.
You don't have to use the shims, but you have the option to use them, they act as a buffer under hard acceleration, to reduce the side to side pull, that you get with a LOT of power.
It also uses the same heavier 02A internal gears, that are in the 02A and 02J Peloquin limited slip differential.
It uses Volkswagen factory trunion shafts (the stubs that the CV flanges attach to), and the Quaife trunions have been known to shear off. You would need a LOT of HP to test the trunion strength, but it's there...
I like having the option of the factory shims, and this way if you already have the 80% kit, you can still use that nice machined aluminum CV flange puck seal, since it uses the factory trunion shaft with the 10mmx1.5 threaded. The factory puck seals are a joke, and when they fall out, the gear oil can ruin the inner CV's.
Lifetime replacement warranty (NOT repaired like Quaife) and the shim compatibility are some very good reasons to go with the Peloquin, and since it comes with the bearings and bolt kit, it's about $70 cheaper than the Quaife.
To recap... 
The advantages/benefits of the Peloquin are:
1) It uses the stronger Peloquin 02A/02J internal gears.
2) It uses the stronger Volkswagen factory trunion shafts, the stubs that the CV flanges attach to.
3) You can use the Peloquin 80% kit, or no shims at all like the Quaife.
4) Lifetime REPLACEMENT warranty, not lifetime repair warranty...
5) Cheaper
6) Comes with bearings installed"

I personally have the Peloquin 020 diff + the Peloquin 80% kit, just waiting on install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by PowerDubs at 7:45 PM 5-17-2003_


----------



## IMI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (purple-pill)*

when you do a phantomgrip install you put in a bolt kit which increases the strength of the diff
but if you plan on running massive power I recomend replacing a bunch of parts in the tranny. 
And I'll go with clutch type over gear type due to the fact that gear type do not work if one of the tires is off the ground.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (IMI)*

Peloquin all the way baby http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (BrandonVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrandonVR6* »_who needs SDS when their trans case has a hole in it from the diff exploding?








who needs a peloquin when you dont got the power to break the OEM one?? unless youre running slicks.... with her setup, i HIGHLY doubt she will break the diff, i have the same setup as she's gonna have, plus a few more psi, and i track, daily, beat on it and the diff has held for a year. just my opinion, 
i think its all politics as far as metallurgy yada yada yada, i never heard of either breaking
like climbingcue said whatevers cheaper, and thats coming from a mid 11 second driver who has both, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by evoeone at 10:37 PM 5-17-2003_


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (IMI)*

Alright have to clarify somethings here.....a bolt kit does not increase the strength of a diff. It replaces the rivets that hold the ring gear to the diff. by no means does this increase the strength of the diff.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (purple-pill)*

But there have been MANY VR6 trannies that have had there diff shoot out there bellhousing because the rivet's come loose. I really think it's a poor design by VW


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (benzivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benzivr6* »_But there have been MANY VR6 trannies that have had there diff shoot out there bellhousing because the rivet's come loose. I really think it's a poor design by VW








most of these were probably worked, why would VW design their trannies for 300+ hp? thats expected


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (evoeone)*

How did VW design there 02A tranny to work for 300hp apllications when none of there engines 12v engine's put out more than 180hp from the factory? Show me some proof that they were design to put out 300hp


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (benzivr6)*

they all pretty much suck. the 02m is the only one that might give a fight.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (evoeone)*

Benzi is correct, after I transplanted the vr into my scirocco with 
the original corrado 02a, I was racing the car one night and 
the differential exploded and pieces of it punched holes 
through the case







This was before I did any 
mods to it except for the cone....I really believe the early 02a
was not designed very well from the factory, it has 
some glaring weaknesses in it and a lot of owners with 
just basic mods can testify to that







i know vw does not 
design their drivetrain components to withstand abnormal 
abuse and forced inductionor high-powered n/a setups, 
but come on---the engineers _must_
be aware that their cars will be modded by a considerable 
portion of the consumers who buy their cars and the tranny design 
should be made to withstand more than just the stock output
ratings of the engines they are coupled with....Then again, like 
with most huge corporations, there are many other variables to
deal with--the engineers have to answer to the suits and the 
bean-counters, costs and mass-production, yada-yada-blada-blahda..
I mean, anyone remember the 15 cent circlip that was 
left off thousands of 020's which basically turned them into 
rolling time-bombs







(been a victim of those too







)...
On the other hand, if vw built them bulletproof from the 
factory, what would be the need for an aftermarket...If you 
are going to push your output way beyond a simple 3-mod, 
of course you're going to be expecting tranny issues and you 
should be lookiing to beef it up. I just have an issue with a stock
tranny not holding up to stock or nearly-stock output levels...


_Modified by nuugen at 12:19 PM 5-18-2003_


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (evoeone)*

Think about it







if VW really wanted there trannies to withstand 300hp fro the factory do you really think they would have made there syncro's out of brass?


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (benzivr6)*

thats what i said mang, i said WHY would they do that, meaning why would they design their trannies to hold 300hp, they wouldnt and didnt. whatever tho, as far as peloq and queef, it would be stupid to say that you could feel the difference,


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Boragirl03)*

Has anyone had experience with the Eurospec clutch-type lsd---they claim it out-performs a gear-type, and it is much more expensive, like 1500.00







Also I would think that the internal clutches would wear 
out whereas the gear units last pretty much lifetime>>>from the site 
http://www.eurospecsport.com/drivetrainintro.html 
Clutch Type
Eurospec's clutch-type differential is a true LSD, built with pin and cam-plates, which reduces slip as load is increased. Our differentials for the 020 and 02A Volkswagen transmissions have six clutch plates in total. The differential is composed of two friction and one surface plate on either side of a pair of cam-plates. The cam-plates have a leading ramp angle of 25 degrees, while the trailing, or 'braking' ramp angle is 45 degrees. The entire differential pack is held together within the differential body, and a static pre-load is maintained by a pair of belleville washers. 
How it Works
The Eurospec LSD is a torque sensing limited slip differential. As more load (increased acceleration) is applied, more resistance to slip is also applied. In detail: increased acceleration forces the cross-pins carrying the planetary gears up the ramps, in turn forcing the cam-plates apart, and compressing the clutch pack, which is connected to the side gears and output flanges


----------



## pdxvento (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (purple-pill)*

i love my peloquin. never had a quaife tho


----------



## 30LVR6 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (pdxvento)*

there the same damn thing!!


----------



## Infil (May 20, 2003)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Boragirl03)*

If you are drag racing, torsen differentials are not the way to go. I have run quaifes in a few neons and they made the car very unpredictable. I have heard nothing but good about quaifes for autox however, and having driven one car with a quaife on an autox course, woudl strongly reccomend it for anything other than drag racing.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (benzivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benzivr6* »_Think about it







if VW really wanted there trannies to withstand 300hp fro the factory do you really think they would have made there syncro's out of brass?

OH yeah! That's the huge weakness in the VW trannies!


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (evoeone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evoeone* »_who needs a peloquin when you dont got the power to break the OEM one?? 

Not eveyone is a drag racer...for road racing, a planetary gear LSD (torsen) makes for higher cornering speeds, better exits and less understeer.


_Modified by briang at 8:57 AM 5-20-2003_


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (briang)*

My Quaife is the shizz.. If I had a peloquin I'd be saying the same thing about it.


----------



## 30LVR6 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (benzivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benzivr6* »_Think about it







if VW really wanted there trannies to withstand 300hp fro the factory do you really think they would have made there syncro's out of brass?

thats why they make steel ones








obviously, harder on the shaft though.


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (30LVR6)*

Either is fine.
Oh and BTW the diffs blow up because they have a rivit lodged in the spider gears.
Quaife or peloquin unpredictable?Get a clue


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (30LVR6)*

I would like you to point me in the direction of were they make steel syncro's? Last time I check the syncro's were purpose made out of brass to rather have a syncro go bad than a gear. Hey I could be wrong


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (SSj4G60)*

Same Shiete


----------



## OZ jetta (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (evoeone)*

i got my peloquin for $725 baby









_Quote, originally posted by *evoeone* »_literally flip a coin, or the cheaoer,
from the scirrocco,com, its like 790 for queef then like 60 for the bolt kit, peloquin is like 780, but with bolt kit, believe me, for the price of that, get SDS first


----------



## mr. marlon (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (OZ jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OZ jetta* »_i got my peloquin for $725 baby









i got my quaife for $450. ...baby!


----------



## OZ jetta (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (mr. marlon)*

damn used right?

_Quote, originally posted by *mr. marlon* »_
i got my quaife for $450. ...baby!


----------



## mr. marlon (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (OZ jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OZ jetta* »_damn used right?

nope.








...brand new out the package...


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (IMI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMI* »_I'll do a phantom grip setup it has an 80% lockup plus no
clacking from the diff when turning plus its much cheaper and it works

phantom grip sux. might be ok for a honda but a vw has tourque. i have seen welded diffs start to break apart and thats 100 times better than phantom grip. the whole point of a diff is cause the spider gears inside snap and shread to bits. i should know cause i have blown a lot. now i have a peloquin and love it.


----------



## sick01 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Phishy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phishy* »_My Quaife is the shizz.. If I had a peloquin I'd be saying the same thing about it.

werd, they are the same thing....


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (BrandonVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrandonVR6* »_who needs SDS when their trans case has a hole in it from the diff exploding?









Me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I have SDS half way through install, and I have a big fat hole in the bellhousing so even once the SDS is in, the car ain't going anywhere until I can afford to buy a tranny.








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I guess that's what happens when you do things backwards.


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Agtronic)*

kev has a peloquin and i have a quaife after driving both cars a cant really notice a difference other than his car is faster than mine.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (90corrado_g60)*

He's 110% correct there is no difference whatsoever when me and him 90corrado_g60 swap cars, as far as performance so I guess it just boils down to which you geta better deal from. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6turbin (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Boragirl03)*

peloquin all the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The VR you hate (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (vr6turbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6turbin* »_peloquin all the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AZZ KIKR (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
Me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I have SDS half way through install, and I have a big fat hole in the bellhousing so even once the SDS is in, the car ain't going anywhere until I can afford to buy a tranny.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I guess that's what happens when you do things backwards. 

WERD!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But this kid (evo) think SDS solve's everything







He's gonna learn the hard way you'll see.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (AZZ KIKR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZZ KIKR* »_
WERD!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But this kid (evo) think SDS solve's everything







He's gonna learn the hard way you'll see.
nah i dont think it solves everything, actually yes it does as far as the engine, tranny is a difft story


----------



## WICKED A2 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (benzivr6)*

peloquin here.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (WICKED A2)*

This was my review of the Peloquin. After the Koni Coilovers, it has been the best thing I have done to my car.
====================
Well, I've had the Peloquin diff in for about 600kms now, so I thought I would let you know what it's been like. I've been waiting for a while to post this review, because I am convinced that I have not yet experienced half of the diff's potential.
At first, you don't know it's there. The car doesn't feel any different when you drive away from the workshop, but over time it continues to surprise you.
For example, I was sitting at a set of lights waiting to turn left. I saw a convertible Porsche with the roof down sitting in the oncoming lane waiting to turn right. I thought "here's someone who will appreciate a bit of VR6 symphony", so as soon as got the car moving I floored it around the bend. Rather than having the inside wheel lose traction, however, which is what I was expecting, the whole car lunged forward with tremendous grip before the tyres chirped in unison as I approached the redline. Crikey, I thought, that was good!
Another time, I was taking my Dad's mate for a spin. I sauntered down to the bottom of this long windy road near my folk's place. All the time, he's sitting there saying. "Mmm this is nice. Very comfortable." I got to the bottom of the hill, turned off the air conditioner and then wound down the windows. Then, I let it rip. First, second, third, hovering in the power band, using the engine braking to slow down for corners and then bang onto the throttle as the road opened up in front of me, the Scorpion growling in the background. We got back to the top and he said "5hit, I didn't know Golfs could do that!"
After talking for a bit, he asked "How's the torque steer?" I was gobsmacked. Torque steer had disappeared but I hadn't even noticed. Since then, I've looked for torque steer a few times and even tried to create it, but it's gone completely.
Today, I tackled one of my favourite corners in Melbourne, a 270 degrees loop at the start of this road called City Link. You can fang it through there, at about the speed limit but very few do, because it's a tight, albeit constant radius curve. Normally I'm hanging onto the front wheels trying to control the car because the steering goes very light at the limits of adhesion. Today, I was able to go around the outside of the curve significantly faster, focussing on my rear tyres. As Ian suggests below, as you sense the car approaching the edges of grip at the rear, you simply lift off and the front drifts back to neutrality. Perfect.
On the trip home, at the City Link exit, a 90 degree sweeper down the hill, again I'm normally fettling the throttle as the front wheels go light. Today, I was nailing the throttle even further as the front tyres were sticking like magnets. A big cheesy grin all over my face. 
The best way I can describe the feeling of the car with the Peloquin Diff is that it gives the car a more "quality" feel. It reminds me of my old man's Porsche 944 turbo, in the way it powers through bends without upsetting the chassis. That car has an LSD. Bear in mind though, that I've just had the engine and tranny mounts and the chassis and flywheel done, so I can't say with certainty, that it is "all" down to the diff. For a review of the engine mounts, go to http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...lt;/a>. For a review of the clutch and flywheel go to <A HREF="http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=680392" TARGET="_blank">http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=680392.
Certainly, the car feels much sharper on the turn-in, but part of that could be related to the reduced weight over the front wheels from the Matrix clutch and flywheel.
One of the best aspects of the LSD, however, is that it obscures the fact that the power is coming from the front wheels. When I had the Konis fitted, I remember thinking (in the dry), this makes my car feel more like an all-wheel drive, I'm less aware that the power is coming from the front wheels. Obviously that feeling is diminished in the wet, but the Peloquin diff takes that sensation even further.
Does it help you accelerate faster? I would have to say yes. I know that the professionals can launch just as quickly without one, but for amateurs like me, the diff really helps. Tonight, I had a burn-off with a 3.6 litre Holden Commodore. I know I have their measure as I've wasted many of them, but tonight with the new diff, I waited to hear his tyres chirp and then floored it. Within 150 metres I had a full car length on him and he backed off. The thing was that I didn't have to focus on wheel spin. It is like those set and forget missiles. I couldn't quantify the improvement (and again the clutch and flywheel will have helped), but my car is definitely now quicker.
Overall, however, the best compliment that I can pay to this diff is that it has made me want to keep my car. For ages, I have been carrying on about selling it. Not too long ago, I was trying to buy an R32. But after all the mods I have made to the Golf, with the Peloquin diff being a central part of them, I can honestly say that I now don't want to sell my car. 
I have religiously read the reviews of the R32 along with the comparisons with the Ford Focus RS and Alfa 147 GTA etc, and I doubt that any would be as good to drive as my Golf in its current trim. The R32 might be better in the wet and would have stacks more cache and the Focus may be quicker around a track, but I doubt that any of them would be as good to punt around town as this. It just has me grinning from ear to ear each time I drive it. All I want now is more power. 
Thank you Vortexers for helping me decide how to mod my car, thank you Gary Peloquin for making such a good diff and thank you again to Jeremy at Matrix for sending it to Australia. 

[Modified by mdt, 12:11 PM 2-9-2003]


----------



## WMTJ (Jan 26, 2001)

Sweet.


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (mdt)*

wow, that was an awesome story.


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Boragirl03)*









The better bang for the buck (i.e cheaper







)
can not wait for the twisties








take care,
nash


----------



## RobBlev1 (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (30LVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *30LVR6* »_there the same damn thing!!









NONSENSE, EIP and Turbo Lou blew up multiple Quaifs and now only run the Peloquin which has never failed in the same exact car. You decide which is stronger.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (RobBlev1)*

I'll second this, as I know someone that just blew up their quaife last week with a N/A ITB'd 16v.
Pleoquin all the way!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (PowerDubs)*

lat time i checked t -lou was running a quiaf with the bigger spline outputs on it(could have changed ??) ..
and zack v has broken a quaif or two but i havent seen all that many peloquin owners putting it down at the strip at least ..my quaif is still intact 2 years 2 cars and about 500 passes at the track..
and the rivots are not the weak link at least not in my expeirence paul wolf went tens on rivets in a welded diff..


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (81 vw pickup)*

didnt zach brake his quaife by the output splines?


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (killa)*

well here are my takes on everything. i personally don't have experience with either. i have a unit similar to the phantom grip in the front diff on my gsx, cost is 200 and it comes from one of the 3 top dsm tranny builders bm tranny. the rear diff is the stock lsd and the center diff is stock. the center diff is gonna go before the front diff, always does. i might upgrade to a 4 spider center at some point. kaaz would be my choice for the dsm if i ever wanted to spend around 3000 on lsds for it.
i know someone that had the quafie housing crack. quaife wouldn't warantee it, said the warantee only applied to the gears.
in any case quaife's warantee is a rebuild one, whereas peloquin is a replacement one. that would be enough to sway me, on top of the included bolt kit.
my jetta is only getting the 80% kit. i highly doubt it will see the track more than 10 times in its life, that's a job for my gsx.


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Boragirl03)*

http://www.phantomgrip.com
Some say it's a little too "gimmicky" but it really does work well and costs a lot less than any other. I'm in the process of installing one in my Turbo Rabbit, but here are some pictures of it working well in a nitroused Saturn.
http://www.telusplanet.net/public/jrnoel/smoke.htm


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (dazed&confused)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dazed&confused* »_but it really does work well

....Yea, until your spider gears blow up.


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (PowerDubs)*

Hasn't been an issue yet, and I know people who have been running them for three or four years now. The one is in a drag civic, he's pulled the tranny down at the end of every season and so far has seen no adverse effects. For $299 USD, I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (dazed&confused)*

Dont you have to machine the tranny case for the phantom grip? Anyone tried techtonics new spools? Better for drag than a LSD!


----------



## scooter200002 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Boragirl03)*

Quaife http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cos its the best and the *original* LSD







and i nearly forgot,its used and proven around the world in every form of racing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (bahnblitz)*

In some situations you have for face the spyder gears for a little flatter surface, but that's it. I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (dazed&confused)*

Hmmm, with all this wonderful discussion about LSD's, it brings me to the question: "who has the best price for the Peloquin?"

chris


----------



## OZ jetta (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (collier)*

http://www.thescirocco.com

_Quote, originally posted by *collier* »_Hmmm, with all this wonderful discussion about LSD's, it brings me to the question: "who has the best price for the Peloquin?"

chris


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (collier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *collier* »_Hmmm, with all this wonderful discussion about LSD's, it brings me to the question: "who has the best price for the Peloquin?"

chris

Every Peloquin dealer sells them for the same price.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer ([email protected])*

maybe someone can explain what a spool is... are they illegal for dragging? benefits etc


----------



## gti1497 (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (D Wiz)*

a spool is no diff at all, its a solid piece of steel that locks the driveshafts together.
techtonics distributes them for APTuning, a company thats local for me and does incredible things.
a little visual help for you, these can be used for road or drag racing only, absolutely no street use you will break things


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (gti1497)*

I don't understand why it would be bad to run one of these on a FWD car. I understand that a diff is absolutely needed for a RWD because the ouside wheel needs to make up more distance as the car turns left or right, but in a FWD, both wheels POINT in the direction you want to go, so wouldn't they both turn at the same speed, even when steering?


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_I don't understand why it would be bad to run one of these on a FWD car. I understand that a diff is absolutely needed for a RWD because the ouside wheel needs to make up more distance as the car turns left or right, but in a FWD, both wheels POINT in the direction you want to go, so wouldn't they both turn at the same speed, even when steering?

I can understand your thinking, but even when the front wheels are pointing in the right direction, the outside of the car travels further. Think of a car doing a complete circle. If it had black paint on both tyres and you were able to measure both circles, the outside circle would be longer, wouldn't it?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (mdt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdt* »_
I can understand your thinking, but even when the front wheels are pointing in the right direction, the outside of the car travels further. Think of a car doing a complete circle. If it had black paint on both tyres and you were able to measure both circles, the outside circle would be longer, wouldn't it?

True. 
Damn, my brain hurts. It's so simple, yet so confusing in the same time.







But you're completely right, the circle analogy is perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Agtronic)*

I just got it, the rear wheels would have to steer in the same direction making the car move sideways ... cool!


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Agtronic)*

Markku,
You are not Finnish by any chance are you? I love Finnish names. I want to name our next child Mika but my wife will not let me name our son after a racing driver.
Not Ayrton, not Nigel, not Emmerson, not Damon... I guess we could call it Michael, but I'm more of a Ralph supporter myself.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (mdt)*

I sent you an IM ...


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

My clutch is only hooking up in first, but I love the peloquin. The car leaves a bit harder, but in the twisties, the car is alot more fun. 
You can really throw alot of oversteer out, and step on the gas and feel the front of the car snap forward. 2nd best mod yet, next to H&R coilovers.


----------



## gti1497 (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (troze1200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troze1200* »_My clutch is only hooking up in first, but I love the peloquin. The car leaves a bit harder, but in the twisties, the car is alot more fun. 
You can really throw alot of oversteer out, and step on the gas and feel the front of the car snap forward. 2nd best mod yet, next to H&R coilovers.


just tease me a lil more why dont you, ill still be waiting a month for my car to come back, and a peloquin is one of the many mods.


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (gti1497)*

I installed my Peloquin and Clutch Masters clutch yesterday,so good so far! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roccoturbo (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (SILVERADO)*

I have been driving my car with peloquin diff for about 3weeks and wow! it's awesome i pulled my first and fastest 60ft 2.099 60ft on azenis. In the corners is where it's at, so much traction it's unbelievable. Im so glad i did the investment.


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

wish you can slam a topic to the bottom


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Boragirl03)*

ive drive a VR6 with a quaife and it is awesome.. definately worth the $$$ IMO even if you have a bone stock VR6
i think the peloquin is a better value plus i think its made in the USA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hammer.f.club (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Boragirl03)*

Yeah Quaife is good


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Hammer.f.club)*

I can't believe this topic is still breathing


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

Does anyone know if *Kaaz* ever tried to finish up their VW application? At one time I saw a "coming soon" from them, but now I can't find any info. Kaaz is real popular in the DSM crowd. Anyone with any info?


----------



## WICKED A2 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (KrautFed)*

i just recently took my baby out about 2 days ago sporting her new drive train got a 6 puck copper unsprung clutch with custome pressure plate amulinum fly wheel and peloquin diff...all i can say is wow...
the change is very drastic...the initial start from lights is a little rough since i have to get used to driving with a race clutch but the pick up and traction is incredible....now i can just punch it on a highways the boost kick in that that sucka is out like a beast......the steering is alot tighter...very little play and a bit harder to turn, but though turns u can punch it and have no worries about loosing it...the diff is holdin up well and glad that i put it in...when i master it i will be hitting the track to find out how well the car does there... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## extremsplvr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (WICKED A2)*

I heard the quaife is liftime warranty. Is this bs?


----------



## JASON SVARCZKOPF (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (benzivr6)*

have you ever had any other trannies apart? All syncros are made of brass thats how they work.


----------



## OZ jetta (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (KrautFed)*

there diffferentials are made more so for drag applications, there very different from the quaife or peloquin

_Quote, originally posted by *KrautFed* »_Does anyone know if *Kaaz* ever tried to finish up their VW application? At one time I saw a "coming soon" from them, but now I can't find any info. Kaaz is real popular in the DSM crowd. Anyone with any info?


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (evoeone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evoeone* »_most of these were probably worked, why would VW design their trannies for 300+ hp? thats expected

Not so - my stock 2.0 at the time had the same issue - the rivets gave way @ 68,000 miles and blew a hole in the case. (Luckily powertrain warranty saved me).


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Boragirl03)*

peloquin is cheaper and made in the usa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (SSj4G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSj4G60* »_whichever you can get cheaper at the time


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
Me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I have SDS half way through install, and I have a big fat hole in the bellhousing so even once the SDS is in, the car ain't going anywhere until I can afford to buy a tranny.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I guess that's what happens when you do things backwards. 

Hahaha,sounds like me.I have a set of forged pistons coming,but i have 20 holes in my trans case,and i had an ARP bolt kit







If i had known that i would have gotten the diff first.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Bad Habit)*

even tho this topic is gay, ill give my review of my peloquin/EIP 4 puck in a few days


----------



## GTTEYE (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (D Wiz)*

LSD is the drug for me.....


----------



## GruvenAutoOwner (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Boragirl03)*

in response, I happen to lean towards the peloquin, it comes with the bearings as with the quaife you need to order them seperatly. The peloquin comes with new axle shaft seals, everything you need to install it. We have had good luck with them. Just my opinion


----------



## GruvenAutoOwner (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Boragirl03)*

I would recommend the peloquin, it comes with new bearings and seals. at a good price we have installed them both quaife and peloquin, with the bearings already installed on the peloquin makes it alot easier. Quaigfe you have to buy bolt kit , seals, bearings all seperate.


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (extremsplvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *extremsplvr6* »_I heard the quaife is liftime warranty. Is this bs?

It's true, both Quaife and Peloquin have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (thescirocco.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thescirocco.com* »_
It's true, both Quaife and Peloquin have a lifetime warranty.

ahh but doesn't the Peloquin have lifetime replacement warranty as Quaife has lifetime repair??


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (turboit)*

I had purchased the Peloquin.It looks pretty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would not know as i toasted my fresh rings before i could test her


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

I read your post on that, that sucks...








Check out my no.3 plug:


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (thescirocco.com)*

DAAAMMMN man !that sucks.My plugs looked perfectly fine still,i will probably re-use them.Your plug looks like my buddies did when he fried a JE.Giant hole in the side if it







He had an injector stick on him.
BTW,thanks for the deal on the Diff,it came just in time for the weekend.I never had a trans build go so smooth.It took me longer to put together my new work bench that my wife gave me for christmas










_Modified by Bad Habit at 8:31 PM 1-5-2004_


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

And now for the 100.000$ question....what does the damm things cost??


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

< - - - - Email...


_Modified by thescirocco.com at 2:29 PM 1-9-2004_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (GTI1-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI1-G60* »_And now for the 100.000$ question....what does the damm things cost??


$709 shipped to any Vortex customer (lower 48 states)
-Rich


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (mdt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdt* »_
Not Ayrton, not Nigel, not Emmerson, not Damon... I guess we could call it Michael, but I'm more of a Ralph supporter myself.









Would that be Senna, Mansell, Fittapaldi, and mr. Hill? sorry 'bout the spelling


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Would that be Senna, Mansell, Fittapaldi, and mr. Hill? sorry 'bout the spelling









Spot on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
$709 shipped to any Vortex customer (lower 48 states)
-Rich

wanna make an exception to a Canadian???


----------



## k2golfsc (May 28, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*

Does the $709 price include the bearings, seals, and bolts? Do you have them in stock for an 020?


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_wanna make an exception to a Canadian??? 

The price is good for our Northern neighbors but freight is on you








-Rich


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (k2golfsc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k2golfsc* »_Does the $709 price include the bearings, seals, and bolts? Do you have them in stock for an 020?

Yes all seals, bearings, bolt kit, etc. 
We just moved the last 020 unit today but we have more of them on the way, just call Toll Free (800)784-8100 and I will get one right out to you within a couple days. 
-Rich "even the call is free" Chiavacci


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*

EIP hooked me up BIG TIME, 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif fo rrich an dthe rest of the EIP team


----------



## Boosted SLC (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Boragirl03)*

I just got my broken quaife replaced from autotech. You can't go wrong with quaife. All you have to do is break it then you get a brand new one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Boosted SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted SLC* »_I just got my broken quaife replaced from autotech. You can't go wrong with quaife. All you have to do is break it then you get a brand new one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









What broke on it?


----------



## Boosted SLC (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (thescirocco.com)*

I broke the bolts that hold the case halfs together. I didn't even know it was broken. I pulled my tranny to replace some syncros and while cleaning the diff in the parts washer i watched two bolts fall out. 3 others were loose.


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Boosted SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted SLC* »_I broke the bolts that hold the case halfs together. I didn't even know it was broken. I pulled my tranny to replace some syncros and while cleaning the diff in the parts washer i watched two bolts fall out. 3 others were loose.









Holy S***!








I think Quaife uses larger bolts on their latest version. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boosted SLC (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (thescirocco.com)*

Yup, they do use larger bolts. My diff was old school from 95 so i definetley need the upgraded version. Now i have it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Boosted SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted SLC* »_Yup, they do use larger bolts. My diff was old school from 95 so i definetley need the upgraded version. Now i have it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cool...
It's a good thing you had the trans apart, when the bolts fell out.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_EIP hooked me up BIG TIME, 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif fo rrich an dthe rest of the EIP team









Me too! Thanks Rich! Got my Clutch AND diff from them!


----------



## JimmPTL (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Boragirl03)*

ive had quaifes in my 185whp 12vr6 and now i have one in my 375whp but most importantly,, 405ft/lbs tq honda. Its holdin up fine and is great. Quaife= http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (JimmPTL)*

I know I'm going to need a new clutch for my turbo project. I'm still debating whether or not to get an LSD. I will be going to the track probably twice a summer (it's ~3hrs away..). This is also my daily driver, so I drive it in summer and winter. Is traction in the winter? Any input would be appreciated..


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Boosted SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted SLC* »_Yup, they do use larger bolts. My diff was old school from 95 so i definetley need the upgraded version. Now i have it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Unfortunately, we have also broken and have seen others break a couple of the Quaife's with the "newer better bolts". They broke in the exact same way as the original "small bolt" version and unfortunately we were no as lucky as you, the failed Quaife's cost us several thousand dollars in gears!
That is why we run the Peloquin, we do not like pulling mangled diff. case bolts bolts out from between broken and destroyed all steel race gear sets. We have never failed a Peloquin differential and we have put them through more abuse than one could imagine! 
-Rich


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
Unfortunately, we have also broken and have seen others break a couple of the Quaife's with the "newer better bolts". They broke in the exact same way as the original "small bolt" version and unfortunately we were no as lucky as you, the failed Quaife's cost us several thousand dollars in gears!
That is why we run the Peloquin, we do not like pulling mangled diff. case bolts bolts out from between broken and destroyed all steel race gear sets. We have never failed a Peloquin differential and we have put them through more abuse than one could imagine! 
-Rich

Two thumbs for Peloquin's! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer ([email protected])*

Well I should have my car back on the road tomorow along with the Peloquin... so hopefully all this talk will be true.
PS
Ordered Quaife.. got Peloquin. And "they" decided to give me it a "cost"







for the hassle.
Love tuner shops.....


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (BahnStormer202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BahnStormer202* »_Well I should have my car back on the road tomorow along with the Peloquin... so hopefully all this talk will be true.
PS
Ordered Quaife.. got Peloquin. And "they" decided to give me it a "cost"







for the hassle.
Love tuner shops.....









Simon, 
Although we are not the tuner shop you referred to, if you would have ordered the Quaife from us...well I would have shipped you a Peloquin too, we are always looking out for our customers best interests...








-Rich


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
Simon, 
Although we are not the tuner shop you referred to, if you would have ordered the Quaife from us...well I would have shipped you a Peloquin too, we are always looking out for our customers best interests...








-Rich

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xdavid (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (Boragirl03)*

Quaife, without a doubt. I have a '81 VW Rabbit Truck with a '87 Scirocco 16V engine, GT30R Turbo, etc,etc, and the Quaife is awesome. Really puts the power to the ground (380hp).


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (xdavid)*

Yes but how does that mean its better than a Pel.?


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (xdavid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xdavid* »_Quaife, without a doubt. I have a '81 VW Rabbit Truck with a '87 Scirocco 16V engine, GT30R Turbo, etc,etc, and the Quaife is awesome. Really puts the power to the ground (380hp).

It's not rocket science; If EIP is swapping out busted Quaife's, for Peloquin's...
How many times does someone wanna split open a FN gearbox? Sorry I'd rather be on the track. Just my .02.


----------



## Looking4ajetta (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (HOTSKILLET98)*

Do they make them for the auto trans? I know they do not for the older auto trans but how about the newer?


----------



## SOCALR6 (May 30, 2003)

so when the tranny in my 86 gti blew holes in it, it was the diff. exploding? Mech. said something about a rivet or something that would eventually wear through it?


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (SOCALR6)*

Volkswagen didn't install the 2 snap rings on the intermediate shaft, inside the differential, which starts to wear away at the 2 opposing rivets, and eventually fail.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (thescirocco.com)*

So thats what those chunks that flew out of 2 trannies,there were clled the intermediate shaft.I wont be seeing that again as the peloquin you sold me RULES http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DLO490 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (1QUIKVR)*

I have a Peloquin for $695 shipped for those interested. Brand new in the box, never installed.
Email me at [email protected]


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (DLO490)*

Somebody buy that peloquin. When I installed mine, I couldn't wipe the grin off my face. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## backburner (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (benzivr6)*


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: LSD- peloquin or quaife, which do you prefer (backburner)*

TTT


----------

